# Hello! :)



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Hey! Where has everyone gone?! I can't believe how quiet it's been around here... it used to be quite an active forum before. What happened? I keep disappearing for ages as well so I know I'm part of the problem lol...

I guess I'm just going to leave this cute recent pic of Lilo here to fill the void a little. hehe


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe people are in a 'winter funk'???


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey there! It has been a while. Lilo is still as darling as ever! I lost my password, life got really busy, etc. I check in from time to time as a guest and see that it is so much quieter than in the past. Such a shame! I learned so many great things that have made Lulu's life so much better that I will forever be grateful for and made great friends! I will try really hard to make an effort to check in more often.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I just came back, it's so quiet here! I moved back to Bakersfield for now, so I have wifi. It used to be so busy. We need to make it like that again! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

svdreamer said:


> I just came back, it's so quiet here! I moved back to Bakersfield for now, so I have wifi. It used to be so busy. We need to make it like that again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey Pam.. So wonderful to see you after such a long time. I'm rarely around here, but I remember the "oldies" lol Been such a long time since I came on in 2008 I always loved your "big" pack. We share our lives with only 4 today, and Neko will be 13 next month, and Buster will be 12 in April. I lost my wonderful little Bandy last March at age 10. He was our diabetic baby who had been on insulin shots for years.

Prayers all is well with you and yours. Deb


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Lilo is a cutie.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

It has gotten really quiet here. Aww, so cute!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Maybe people are in a 'winter funk'???


That's possible. It used to go through quieter phases before, but I feel like it's been abnormally quiet for quite some time!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Hey there! It has been a while. Lilo is still as darling as ever! I lost my password, life got really busy, etc. I check in from time to time as a guest and see that it is so much quieter than in the past. Such a shame! I learned so many great things that have made Lulu's life so much better that I will forever be grateful for and made great friends! I will try really hard to make an effort to check in more often.


Hey! Yeah I haven't seen you around for ages! 
Aww thanks, I can't believe both her and Rocky are nearly 4 already, I just don't know where the time went! 
And I agree, I joined this forum when I got first chi and I don't know what I would have done without all the amazing advice I got here. 
Hope you and Lulu are doing well!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> I just came back, it's so quiet here! I moved back to Bakersfield for now, so I have wifi. It used to be so busy. We need to make it like that again!


I agree, I need to try to come here more often! 



BellaLina's Mom said:


> Lilo is a cutie.


Aww thank you! 



Darkly_Innocent said:


> It has gotten really quiet here. Aww, so cute!


Thanks!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

chideb said:


> Hey Pam.. So wonderful to see you after such a long time. I'm rarely around here, but I remember the "oldies" lol Been such a long time since I came on in 2008 I always loved your "big" pack. We share our lives with only 4 today, and Neko will be 13 next month, and Buster will be 12 in April. I lost my wonderful little Bandy last March at age 10. He was our diabetic baby who had been on insulin shots for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers all is well with you and yours. Deb




Hi, Deb! It has been a long time! I'm so sorry to hear about Bandy, that's hard to take when they are chronic like that. You put so much effort is trying to keep them well, it seems to hurt worse when they pass. 

I've lost quite a few, when you have as many as I do, it's to be expected. And I gained a few new ones, too. One is a 2.1 pound little 8 year old girl named Jellybean. She's got a lot of physical and medical problems, but she's a feisty little thing. Another is supposed to be a chi/pit mix, Cowboy is about 12 pounds and has a wonky elbow. And I saved a little 5 pound black chi girl, Vivian, the backyard breeder couldn't sell her, so he was going to go drop her off in the middle is the desert to get rid of her. Smh. And I saved an old chi mix, Xena, from the pound, she was continually being overlooked because she's black, old, and has the most adorable underbite. I hope we can get this started up again, I've missed everyone, well most everyone. Lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

